# Have a good day!!



## Setwale_Charm

.. in all languages...
Do you have such a greeting/wish form (when parting) in yours?


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic:

مع السلامة - ma'a assalama - [may you go] with safety/well being
في أمان الله - fi 'amaani-llah - [may you go] with the safety/security of God


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mahaodeh said:


> In Arabic:
> 
> مع السلامة - ma'a assalama - [may you go] with safety/well being
> في أمان الله - fi 'amaani-llah - [may you go] with the safety/security of God


 
Hmm.. will that work if you yourself are going away and saying that to a shop assistant, for example?


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Hezký den přeji. (sounds a little oficial)
Hezký = nice/pretty
den = day
přeji = (I) wish.


----------



## Trisia

Romanian:
O zi bună - "a good day" - one can use just this, no need for the verb "to have"
Să ai o zi bună - May you have a good day
Să aveţi o zi bună - May you (_plural_) have a good day


----------



## Sionees

Welsh: _Da boch ch__i_ (to an individual or a group)/ 
_Da_ _bo_ _ti_ (to an individual of the same age or younger)

Literally, good + be (subjunctive) + you

So no REAL equivalent of 'have a good day'. (We don't have a verb 'to have' and the equivalent of old-fashioned English, 'good day (to you)' said upon leaving _dydd da (i chi/ti) _also sounds twee and old-fashioned in Welsh.)

You know of course that in English 'goodbye' is really God by you...

So wherever you are forumites, "Have a good day!"


----------



## Topsie

Bonne journée! (in French)


----------



## madshov

In Danish: Hav en god dag!!


----------



## franz rod

In Italian: Buona giornata!


----------



## Kangy

Spanish:
Que tengas un buen día (May you have a good day)
Buen día (Good day)


----------



## Outsider

You can say it in Portuguese:

Tem/Tenha um bom dia.
Um bom dia para ti/você. [_A good day to you._]​But I don't think it's used very often. We'd be more likely to use some other "goodbye" phrase, of the likes of "See you later", "Good night", or "Cheers".

There's also _Bom dia_, but this is more a greeting than a goodbye.


----------



## Kangy

Outsider said:


> There's also _Bom dia_, but this is more a greeting than a goodbye.


Yeah, same with "Buen día" in Spanish.


----------



## sokol

In Germany it is possible to say:

Schönen Tag noch!

This however (the "noch") would be rather unusual in Austria where it would be better to simply wish "Schönen Tag" or, in the evening, "Schönen Abend" (or transcribed into non-standard "Scheen Tog" & "Scheen Omd").


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I often hear that in German with "Wünsche Dir/Ihnen...."


----------



## sokol

Setwale_Charm said:


> I often hear that in German with "Wünsche Dir/Ihnen...."



That too (Ich wünsche einen schönen Tag) is possible, of course.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Setwale_Charm said:


> Hmm.. will that work if you yourself are going away and saying that to a shop assistant, for example?


 
Yes, it could; the words between the square brackets are "implied" not said; so what you imply would change to 

[may I leave you] in safety/well being
[may I leave you ] with the safety/security of God


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In Russian: Хорошего дня/Удачного дня!!


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish:
İyi günler.(Same in French "Bonne journée")
İyi günler dilerim.(I wish good days)


----------



## anikka

In Latvian: Lai tev/jums (polite and plural) jauka diena!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Is it possible to contract this to "Laika diena" or not?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Hezký den přeji. (sounds a little oficial)
> Hezký = nice/pretty
> den = day
> přeji = (I) wish.



How about *Měj se hezky /pěkně* ?

Sionees, I didn't know this _God by you_, thank you for informing us. 

Um boa dia a todos!

Até.:


----------



## kusurija

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> How about *Měj se hezky /pěkně* ?
> 
> Sionees, I didn't know this _God by you_, thank you for informing us.
> 
> Um boa dia a todos!
> 
> Até.:


Yes "Měj se hezky /pěkně" pretty fit, only these sentences are used in different situations. Simply I didn't understand, which of them had author in mind. Sorry.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_Miłego dnia._


----------



## Setwale_Charm

dn88 said:


> *Polish:*
> 
> _Miłego dnia._


 
Which, as some Poles were trying to persuade me here, is never never really used in Poland...


----------



## dn88

Setwale_Charm said:


> Which, as some Poles were trying to persuade me here, is never never really used in Poland...



If I'm honest, "miłego dnia" means "have a nice day", there's no exact translation of "have a good day". And "miłego dnia" *is* used in Polish....


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Chechen: Де дик х1ил!
Ossetian: Horz Bon!
Lezgi: Късан югъ !


----------



## juliebebz

Tagalog: 
Magandang araw po sa inyo!


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Geros (Jums) dienos. (word to word - but is in use; sounds little official)
_or simply_ Sėkmės! = (good) Luck (to You)!


----------

